# Help my speakers quit working!



## AlexAnimosity (Nov 18, 2008)

The Right frojnt speaker and both back deck speakers stopped working, and I have checked the radio wiring many times, and the wiring in the passenger car door/rear speakers many times and cannot find any wrong but they will just not work. The left *driver* side speaker and tweeter work fine though.

I am just looking for any reasons this may be happening and how to fix it.

I have a 

Sony CDX-GT210
radio

and 
Dynex rear speakers.
I dont know if that will help but hopefully someone can solve this for me.


----------



## Marus92 (Jul 6, 2008)

How old is the HU? Since in its a CDX series it mustn't be that old. If you have absolutely no sound, I wouldn't have a clue. I recently changed my HU and my RL speaker still dosent work (no sound) so I know its busted. It got shampooed to death. Really.

Anyway if you have some odd audio glitches, it would help to check your HU ground. It's recommended to use a new ground for the HU and not use the harness ground, as its too taxed and has poor conduction (gauge), probably.

Try to find a nut or something to hook your ground to inside the dash. The bigger the piece of metal, the better. 

Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

Try swaping speakers around. if the working one also works in every other speaker location then the other speakers are bad. if it only works in one speaker location the wiring could be bad. make sure your HU is balanced all around and not just set to output to that one speaker.


----------

